# article in the guardian about 'surplus' sperm donors in the UK



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Just been sent this article by my MIL - v interesting as apparently there are enough donors unlike what most media would have us believe, but the clincis are rubbish at tracing the pregnancies so waste up to 85% of sperm!!!!!!!
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/sep/19/sperm-donors-shortage-market-forces

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Rendered speechless.


----------

